# CPC Benchmarks Suite 2007



## theonetruewill (Sep 17, 2007)

*These are the benchmarks from UK magazine CustomPC. They are a set of real-world applications that bench your system and then give you a score based on their reference PC. *
*
The 1000 points mark is made by their reference PC so if you get 1200 overall your PC is 20% faster*
*
Reference PC (1000 points)*
OS:  Vista 32-bit
CPU: Core 2 Duo E6750
Clock Speed: 2.66GHz
Motherboard: Asus P5K Deluxe WiFi-AP
Memory: 2GB Corsair XMS2-8500C5
Cooler: Arctic Cooler Freezer 7 Pro
Graphics Card: 320MB BFG GeForce 8800 GTS
Hard Disk: 250GB Samsung SpinPoint P120S
Sound Card: Intel HD Audio

*Try the bench- I reckon it lasts about 10-30mins depending on your computer's speed**.
I got 810 (AMD 4600 X2 @ 2.8GHz). (With E2140 @ 3.4 GHz) 1075 | Now With E8400 (@4.4 GHz) 1551)*
*Download here
Alternative faster link*


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 17, 2007)

You read CPC too?


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 17, 2007)

Of course


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 18, 2007)

Try this out guys- it's like PCMark05 but not synthetic.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 19, 2007)

Downloading now...thnx let ya now how it does when its done


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 19, 2007)

wow,i've been reading cpc for years.i have about 2 years worth in a big stack.

i will run this bench too.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 19, 2007)

heres mine-


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 19, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> heres mine-



Nice score tigger


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 19, 2007)

why thank you

to everyone else,BRING IT ON


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 19, 2007)

this is all i can get right now


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 16, 2008)

Would like to spark interest back in this again. Really good "realworld" performance benchmark as it is made up of three tests compiled of real applications.


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, yes attack me for necroing the thread but I think it's a cool benchmark. Thought I would post my updated score. If you want a realworld way to test your PC's performance try it.

Score: 1523


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 15, 2008)

That's OK resurrect away, Here's my pathetic Athlon 5600+ Brisbane's results:


----------



## MRCL (Nov 15, 2008)

Downloading now... altough I think I wont get a high score 

Edit: Is it the server or my internet connection, or why do I only dl with around 100kbps?


----------



## DOM (Nov 15, 2008)

338MB download 

dl slow 100kb taking for ever


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 15, 2008)

MRCL said:


> Downloading now... altough I think I wont get a high score
> 
> Edit: Is it the server or my internet connection, or why do I only dl with around 100kbps?





DOM said:


> 338MB download
> 
> dl slow 100kb taking for ever



It's the server but any download manager that allows multiple sources will allow up to 4 connections to the download site, bring it up to ~400 kbps, should help a little.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, benchmark done, slightly disappointed tho...


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 15, 2008)

Benchmark does not finish for me.


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 26, 2008)

Arctucas said:


> Benchmark does not finish for me.



I hate to say it but that probably means there is an instability problem with your machine. I had a similar problem (orthos stable for 12 hours) - but fixed it with a little more voltage and it ran fine.


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks !


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 26, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> thanks !



have you run it yet?


----------



## Melvis (Nov 27, 2008)

DRDNA said:


> Downloading now...thnx let ya now how it does when its done



OMG another FX-57 owner *fulls over shocked* i might have to do this benchy as well just to see how i go against a OC FX


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 27, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> I hate to say it but that probably means there is an instability problem with your machine. I had a similar problem (orthos stable for 12 hours) - but fixed it with a little more voltage and it ran fine.



OK...

It does not freeze or crash or anything, the benchmark applications just keeps running. All other PC functions continue normally. Is that similar to your experience?


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 27, 2008)

Arctucas said:


> OK...
> 
> It does not freeze or crash or anything, the benchmark applications just keeps running. All other PC functions continue normally. Is that similar to your experience?



How long are we talking - are you sure the test has ended, it takes a while? Do you mean after the three tests it loops all three over and over again? There is an option for looping the tests - make sure this is disabled.


----------



## philbrown23 (Nov 27, 2008)

downloading now will post 2morrow morning


----------



## philbrown23 (Nov 27, 2008)

well only took me like 15 mins to run but I am running a quad at 4GHZ


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 27, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> well only took me like 15 mins to run but I am running a quad at 4GHZ



Yeah it took me around 15 mins with my current rig.


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 28, 2008)

Here's mine..thought it'd be higher. I guess the 2core hurts it..


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 28, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> How long are we talking - are you sure the test has ended, it takes a while? Do you mean after the three tests it loops all three over and over again? There is an option for looping the tests - make sure this is disabled.



As long as I let it run... I let it go for about thirty minutes the first time.

Nothing changes on the GUI, but the process is running.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 28, 2008)

Didn't they release the 2008 suite a few months ago?

Been reading CPC since the first year they were around, it's the best UK PC magazine, but I do worry about the temperaturest hey report on the CPUs they test heh.


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 28, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Didn't they release the 2008 suite a few months ago?
> 
> Been reading CPC since the first year they were around, it's the best UK PC magazine, but I do worry about the temperaturest hey report on the CPUs they test heh.



I also worry about those  However, they also still use coretemp. They still only have the 2007 set of benchmarks. I suspect this will change with the damage Core i7 is doing to them though. I mean c'mon, if a Core i7 rig can get over 2000 easy they need an update to the benches.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 28, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> I also worry about those  However, they also still use coretemp. They still only have the 2007 set of benchmarks. I suspect this will change with the damage Core i7 is doing to them though. I mean c'mon, if a Core i7 rig can get over 2000 easy they need an update to the benches.



I've written to them a number of times about their temps, but never any reply lol.

Oh yeah, I was sure they updated the benchmark suite though (maybe they did but haven't released it?). The i7 is a monster, but I still say the money just isn't worth it. £800+ for a mobo, chip and RAM? No thanks lol.

I'll download and run the benchmark in a bit, just watching Hancock heh.


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 28, 2008)

Darknova said:


> I've written to them a number of times about their temps, but never any reply lol.
> 
> Oh yeah, I was sure they updated the benchmark suite though (maybe they did but haven't released it?). The i7 is a monster, but I still say the money just isn't worth it. £800+ for a mobo, chip and RAM? No thanks lol.
> 
> I'll download and run the benchmark in a bit, just watching Hancock heh.



I know they patched it but no update as of yet. Core i7 is way to expensive for me.... bu then so was Core 2 when it came out.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 28, 2008)

damn it, i read this a couple weeks ago and the dl was taking like 30mins so i didnt bother, im gonna wait it out and post back


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 29, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> damn it, i read this a couple weeks ago and the dl was taking like 30mins so i didnt bother, im gonna wait it out and post back



Chop chop lad, I'm awaiting your score!


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 29, 2008)

mate have just back online after reapplying as5 and f**king about with this damned asus silent knight cooler for 30mins, i dont wanna bench just yet  

haha will probably get round to it some time tonite, but didnt it like it last night when i was running at 4.3ghz and crashed so a bit of tweaking is in order me thinks


----------



## wolf2009 (Dec 3, 2008)

Mine


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 3, 2008)

downloading ill put it up on my site so you guys have a faster mirror


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 3, 2008)

here ya go guys  if you wouldnt mind putting it in post 1 and maybe titling it as like "solaris mirror" that would be cool im not conceeded i just want my site to catch on. 

http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com/Downloads/CPCSuite2007.zip


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 3, 2008)

Do you guys want me to make a leaderboard?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 3, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> Do you guys want me to make a leaderboard?



well wewent as far as making a 2 page thread might as well make it like the other benchmark ones.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 3, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> well wewent as far as making a 2 page thread might as well make it like the other benchmark ones.



Lol, what the hell - I'll do it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 3, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> Lol, what the hell - I'll do it.



the secondary link you posted up in the OP doesnt work...quote my post to get the none broken link dont copy the address directly from the post their are letters missing.


----------



## omiknight52 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll post after test


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 3, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> the secondary link you posted up in the OP doesnt work...quote my post to get the none broken link dont copy the address directly from the post their are letters missing.


fixed


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 10, 2009)

*Slightly better score after higher clock*

E8400 @ 4.4 GHz for this one.


----------

